# WW Activity points question



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm trying the WW Flex Plan - just started about 4 days ago, and weighed in Thursday morning to start officially. Not going to meetings, though, weighing in on a WW scale with ddil. I got the points list on line, and signed up at Boot Camp Buddies for more support and info. I just have a question about the activity points (AP).

If I clean house for several hours without stopping, including rearranging furniture, lifting and moving totes, etc...does that count as light activity? I don't know if I got my heart rate up much - and I have a naturally slow heart rate, so it's hard to hit the HR goals - but I definitely kept moving and working the whole time. And if it counts, do I count ALL the hours I spend doing housework, or is there a limit on how many activity points I can earn in a day?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If it is out of your regular routine, it will certainly help but you do need to consider cardio type exercise. I have to ask why you don't attend meetings, they are a great resource and with you only attending weigh ins, you're one step away from frustrating and quitting. The meetings offer information on topics like this and some fabulous recipes ideas and solutions to challenging situations. I've been maintaining for about 15 or so years, after loosing close to 100 lbs and still use many WW solutions for challenging situations and recipes. Dean's new balance system is a recommended exercise solution that still works well for me to the point where I feel crappy if I don't get some walking in every day and right now, I spend my weekdays in a condo in the city, complete with pool and exercise facility and I will still walk past in favor of a good long walk.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I didn't make it clear, I'm weighing in with my ddil, on her WW scale. I will be doing this every other week on Thursday mornings after I get off work. The rest of the time, I'll be using my scale at home and only looking at the change up or down, not the weight it shows (it's about 7-10 pounds off).

I'm not going to meetings because of the expense and the distance I would have to travel. It's 60 miles round trip, and if I'm not already in town, I'm not going to make a special trip in for this. I'd rather spend that time walking, gardening, pulling brush, raking future pasture free of roots and rocks, etc.

I do cardio exercise, usually walking briskly, frequently, just didn't get any in yesterday because I was doing the scrubbing, tote lifting, etc. I guess you'd say it was more of a weights workout yesterday than cardio.  

My normal resting pulse is below 60 - even my MD always comments on it whenever I go in for a med check. To get into the moderate or intense exercise category is pretty difficult - I'd have to be running, and my knees don't handle that the way they used to. 

I do go to Boot Camp Buddies at www.healthdiscovery.net/forums/index.php to find out the topic of the week and to get the feedback from other WW members, and use it as a support system. I also have my ddil and her "other moms" that are all either following the WW Flex Plan, or at least using portion control and increasing activity - they are part of my support system, as is the group here. DDIL has lost 18 pounds in the last 5 weeks - and is looking really good. She has more to lose than do I, but she is also younger, of course, so it comes off more easily. She and I check in with each other just about daily, so she is my primary support person for this weight loss and lifestyle change journey.

Congratulations on losing so much, and even more so for maintaining your weight - that's the hard part. One of my co-workers, who has done WW Points and lost about 50#, only to gain it back, says she never quite feels like the weight loss is real, because even when someone says she looks good, she has this little voice inside saying, "yeah, well, check with me in 6 months". I think that's called stinkin' thinkin'. Since I'm doing WW, she is going to try it again - and we will support each other. 

I have several other co-workers also trying to get more healthy and lose some weight, too. It seems like I'm pretty well surrounded by people trying to do the same thing I am. Strength in numbers can come from other sources than the physical weekly WW meeting, and as it is not in the budget to spend over $90 a month on meetings and gas to get there, it'll have to do.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Do you feel full with out your activity points? If you do don't use your activity points we just talked about this in your WW meeting last week. Is far is the activity you did I would say it was on the light end.
Light activity is when you don't break a sweat and can talk easily
Moderate is where you sweat a light and have some trouble talking
High is where you sweat a lot and can not talk while you are doing it.
G&S


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, g&s - I figured it would be light exercise, but didn't know if it counted and if I counted all the hours I worked. I ended up eating a banana to get my last 2 points for my daily goal (20 points), so I didn't take any of the AP. Yay, me!

For the future, I still want to know: do I count all the hours I exercise in a day, or is there is a limit on the # on AP you can earn in a day?


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

You will find lots and lots of information about WW and other diet plans plus a lot of friendships at www.3fatchicks.com


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

You can join the WW on-line community board for free and get a ton of information and support. G&S


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, Ardie and G&S, I'll check them out.  The good news is that I must be doing something right - I weighed last Monday and today and lost another 1.5#. I broke down and bought my own WW scale, and will be weighing in on Thursdays starting this Thursday. I've lost 5# since I started, and the weight loss is slowing down some, but it's still coming off! Best of all, I feel like I get plenty to eat including some treats ( a coke float made with low-fat vanilla ice cream and diet vanilla cola is only 2 points  ), and the AP inspire me to get out and exercise - even if I don't always use them.


----------

